

The Customer Development Manifesto: Reasons for the Revolution (part 1) - swapspace
http://steveblank.com/2009/08/31/the-customer-development-manifesto-reasons-for-the-revolution-part-1/

======
edw519
_Most startup code ends up on the floor._

Scary thought. I worked too hard to let this happen.

And it's a very easy trap to fall into. When I'm coding, I don't want to talk
to customers. And when I'm talking to customers, I don't want to code. Gotta
find a way to interweave them sensibly.

~~~
jcapote
Sounds like you need to follow the maker/manager schedule described here
<http://www.paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html>

